# Water staining on exterior stucco



## cutnroller (Jan 20, 2006)

Perhaps someone can offer advice on this? Check out the staining going on in this photo..... 










It seems as if the metal window framing is causing discoloration on the surface below. I thought at first it was just water staining caused by the water being channeled down the verticle parts of the framing as there is moss growth there. But after further scrutinizing I'm wondering if the metal is not oxidizing and contributing to the staining.

I thought perhaps one of you has come across this before and has some sort of remedy to stop the oxidizing/staining. I normally don't paint any sort of metal trim like this which makes me wonder is there any way to seal it up.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## BushWalls (Feb 17, 2006)

Man, I don't like that at all. That design is just begging for water infiltration behind the EIFS. The first thing I would do is make sure all proper flashings are in order along with re caulking/sealing everything joining the EIFS. 

After you get the oxidization problem fixed (if thats what it is, a close up photo would help) there are some cleaning agents that can be applied at low pressure to clean most of the streaking. For severe streaking such as what you have here, repainting is probably in order. Dryvit makes a paint specifically for EIFS called Revyvit (spelling?) I have used Sherwin Williams Super Paint with good results also. Flat or Satin give the best results on "stucco".


----------



## cutnroller (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks bush

ya the bldg is being repainted and im bidding on the job. the problem isnt so much how to deal with the painting aspect of it, its more about whats going to happen a couple years from now when the staining problem re-emerges and makes my nice paint job look like sheite. would like to prevent any future staining if i could. 

c'mon whers the rest of the painters around here? any insights, opinions, advice, 2 cents, suggestions, pep talk, heckling etc would be well recieved ....

c'mon whats up?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

cutnroller said:


> c'mon whers the rest of the painters around here? any insights, opinions, advice, 2 cents, suggestions, pep talk, heckling etc would be well recieved ....
> 
> c'mon whats up?


Three words:
"Run Forrest, run!"




:biggrin: 

Naw really, if you want get rid of the mold, seal the stain and paint over it, I'd waiver any warranty on the stain coming back due to the design flaw of the building and/or materials used
I would say re-occurence is beyond your control

Just my first impression, I don't get a lot of big stucco here in rural New England lol
Maybe someone with more experience with this will be by


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

One way to stop it would to install a piece of gutter at the roof edge and run a downspout down to the ground. Make sure the roofing is flashed into the gutter so all the water flows into it. Even the slightest drip will stain it again over time. We run into this all the time.


----------



## cutnroller (Jan 20, 2006)

hey gutrman a friend of mine mentioned using a brass/copper piece that is supposed to stop/change the discoloring due to oxidization. have you heard of anything like this?


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

cutnroller said:


> hey gutrman a friend of mine mentioned using a brass/copper piece that is supposed to stop/change the discoloring due to oxidization. have you heard of anything like this?


No I have not heard of this. I guess I don't understand the meaning behind it, especially when copper alone oxidizes leading to more streaks. I do know that some people put zinc strips on asphalt shingles to stop algae and mold growth which looks like streaks going down the roof. I don't think it work here since the roof seems to be steel. 

I am not familiar how copper reacts to steel, but I do know that there is a chemical reaction between copper and aluminum. I would be careful of this.


----------



## cutnroller (Jan 20, 2006)

ahhh. he was probably talking about zinc. im going to try to find out more about that.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

We have an algae here that produces that same appearance. It usually only shows up on the North side or on buildings shaded by trees. The pressure washers know how to deal with it.


----------



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

cutn,

Here is a link to a zinc strip web site. I don't know if it will work with streaking due to metal oxidation. I would say the streaking is not algae. From the looks of the picture the metal stiprs next to the glass panels maybe aluminum. The oxidation of aluminum is black in color. 

The beds on our trucks are all aluminim and when we clean them a black residue comes off.

I still think a gutter will solve your problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I would just pressure wash/scrub, seal, and paint. Refer them to a gutrman (pun intended) to prevent it re-occuring. Mold is not something I will take on liability for. It's alive, and as soon as I turn my back, it will return....unless they wanna pay me to sit and watch it!


----------



## cutnroller (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks all for the input. gutrman i checked that link and i think i want to get me one of those zinc strips. i will inform the owner of his options re/ future prevention, but if i can get my hands on some of that zinc i might just put it on since im up there anyways - as a service to the customer. :thumbup:


----------



## 1Painter (Feb 8, 2006)

Fix the roof , water should be running down the side of the building PERIOD.:thumbup:


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Your problem is that most roofing contractors use that black sealant at the joints of metal roofs. Notice that it's only at the seams. The raised seams. It is a bad design. I'm having the same problem. In my case the discoloration took more like 2 days to happen.


----------

